# Looks like a sticky situation



## kalgra (Sep 5, 2016)

Sticky by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2016)

Hmmm... I think someone's in trouble!  Nicely done.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 5, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE (Sep 13, 2016)

Lovely work! I could look at your macro work all day


----------



## kalgra (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks! I really appreciate the compliment. I've been trying really hard to take my macro to the next level. I have a ways to go yet but I think with some time and persistence i'll get there.
I really like you landscapes as well. I've been studying your you tube videos for ideas.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 13, 2016)

Excellent shot.


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE (Sep 13, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate the compliment. I've been trying really hard to take my macro to the next level. I have a ways to go yet but I think with some time and persistence i'll get there.
> I really like you landscapes as well. I've been studying your you tube videos for ideas.



Thanks, I am working on some new videos so stay tuned, I trust you have subscribed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

